
Microsoft acquires keyboard app SwiftKey for $250m - jackgavigan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/f86534c6-c9fa-11e5-be0b-b7ece4e953a0.html
======
Analemma_
Weird. I've used Microsoft's homegrown Swype equivalent a bunch, and it seems
just as good. Is this an acquihire, or patent-related?

------
jcr
previous discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11023720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11023720)

